
Ask HN: How do you start angel investing? - tempsy
I have around ~$250k that I would be interested in investing with in seed&#x2F;pre-seed companies. What&#x27;s the best way to find companies that are in that stage&#x2F;looking for investment?<p>I&#x27;m SF based but I wouldn&#x27;t consider myself very well-networked.
======
rman666
Look for some of the accelerators, they often have funds. Or talk to local
attorneys who specialize in work for startups, they’ll know startups and angel
groups. And, join AngelList. Just my 2-cents.

